# water while cruising



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I've seen many comments along the way about always anchoring out and never using a marina while cruising the US east coast.
Where do you get water? I'm not going to haul water in jugs from ashore as I expect to use around 40 to 50 gallons per week. Most cruising boats seem to have about 100 to 200 gallons capacity. That would seem to provide for 2 to 4 weeks. Are there free sources of clean water?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Those people used the phrase "never get water" when they really meant to say "rarely get water". The only other answer is that they have a watermaker on board.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

XORT It depends where you are cruising. While cruising in Florida we filled our tanks when we fueled up. We did not use as much water as you estimated you will be using, probably less than half. Almost all the water we use is for cooking - we showered at marinas - so we only had to get water with jerry cans about once a week.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Zanshin...I never said anything about 'never get water'. I've never heard anybody say anything like that.

ebs...you shower at marinas, I'm talking about people who don't use marinas. if you stop at a marina, you can fill the tank while there as part of the slip fee. If you are talking about hopping into a dingy, going ashore and showering at a marina...that's not on my list of cruising routine. Might do it once in a great while but I'm not interested in doing that regularly. I'll shower on the boat.

I will be looking for sources of water along the way. From what I figure, I'll need to stop at a marina every 3 weeks or so to fill the tanks. I'm wondering if there's free water sources at fuel docks, etc. that will extend that 3 weeks.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I misunderstood the question - but another possible source of water might be to collect rainwater aboard; at least for non-drinking water.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

xort,

We sail US East coast and the Bahamas. Our tankage is about 140 gallons and that can last us about 20 days. We shower every day and wash dishes in fresh water. We have never had a problem getting water. In the US we get it when we re-fuel. In the Bahamas we usually jug it. There are a few spots in the Exumas where RO water is available free. Hauling water is one of the few times when you get a decent workout.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

If you are near a marina when you anchor you will probably have to dinghy into the marina anyway so showering is no big deal. Some marinas might let you fill your water tanks without getting fuel, but I doubt it unless your on a mooring ball. There are no "water stations" around unless you want to jug it, so to meet your needs you'll have to get a watermaker. I just have difficulty justifying $4k+ when I can get the water I need for cooking and dishwashing easily and am not to proud to go into a marina to shower for $1.00 and btw you don't have to have a slip either.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Vasco
Thanks, I was wondering if you can re-water when you re-fuel. In 3 weeks of cruising, I might not consume much fuel, maybe 50 gallons. Do you find limits on water allowed vs fuel bought?

Do mooring fields give water with moorings?

I'm not keen on buying & maintaining a watermaker.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

As long as you buy fuel you can get water, there is no ratio. Mooring fields will allow you to water up for free except in Marathon, Fl., where they charge whether your fueling or not. Buying your fuel in smaller lots will allow you to visit the fuel/water dock more often. I bought five gallons at Crandon Park Marina on Key Biscayne so that I could top up my water tanks.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

xort,

Most marinas are quite good about allowing you to fill up with water even if you don't buy a lot of fuel. I've noticed some in the Chesapeake have a minimum dollar amount for fuel or they charge you $5 or $10 for a fill of water. But again, I've never had a problem with getting water on US east coast. Some places, like Crandon Park on Key Biscayne, even have a separate spot where you can fill jugs. I would not buy a watermaker for the type of cruising I do (six months each year during the winter). Many of my friends do have them but they also have diesel generators. With watermakers comes more power consumption and a fair amount of maintenance. Of course, those that have them love them.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

ebs & vasco
That's good news. I hope it lasts. I can afford a bit of buying water in the Bahamas but much beyond that and I'll be looking for alternatives.
Thanks


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

In the US...you can get water whenever you fill your fuel tanks for free just about anywhere. You will also be able to get it in mooring fields dinghy docks if you jerry jug ...again in most places for free. A lot of marinas will also let you fill up when you pump out your holding tank, especially if you offer a little tip. (don't use the holding tank washdown hose! grin)
In the Bahamas...you'll pay for drinkable water almost anywhere but a lot of places don't meter it and will just let you fill up for 10 bucks. We always bought bottled water over there for drinking needs only and filtered the tank water through a Pur filter for cooking. Showers etc. we took straight from the tank. The Bahamas are nice in that you can pull into most marinas a just buy a nice...hot...stand up...shower for around $3. Saves a lot a water use and sure feels luxurious!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am surprised more mention isnt made for collecting rainwater, most all the long range cruisers and circumnavigators routinely do it, just putting into use all those awnings you see them with. Depending on size of the boat a 20 min squall can give 50 gallons of water. Check out Steve Dashews The Circumnavigators Handbook. 

If you're going to do much off coast cruising you'll need awnings or comparable, put them to work also as rain collectors.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I remember reading about a boat that is designed to catch the rain water from the deck and drains right into the tanks...anyone know what the boat is?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I have one thing to say about collecting rainwater off your deck or bimini...BIRDS!!T


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Ya but Cam what about fish in the other water?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ebs...I buy bottled to drink...that way I only have to worry about the price! <grin>


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

In The Circumnavigators Handbook Steve Dashew discusses collecting rain water quite well, typically whatever they are collecting it from they let rinse and then collect, there are several boats mentioned that had deck plugs to drain into the water tank. Rinse the deck and unscrew the plug. 

Cam do you buy French wine from the smaller desmenes ?? Yum that toe lint! The magic ingrediant !


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> I have one thing to say about collecting rainwater off your deck or bimini...BIRDS!!T


That's why god gave us AOL CDs !!


----------



## keck314 (Dec 2, 2006)

*T37Chef*

S/V Atom, a Pearson Triton that has circumnavigated the globe twice, has a set-up something like what you describe. See http://www.atomvoyages.com


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks Keck314, I'll check it out.


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> I remember reading about a boat that is designed to catch the rain water from the deck and drains right into the tanks...anyone know what the boat is?


Pacific seacrafts are set up for this, also, what is wrong with drinking rain water? I read of a lot of cruiser doing this! The evaporation process removes any contaminents, the only thing you have to worry about is the PH of the water, and near the coast and offshore this isn't usually a problem.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Water should not be a problem in most places while actively cruising. In many years of cruising in the Eastern Caribbean and the entire East Coast, I've never had a problem. Only an extended stay in the outer Bahamas might be problematic, IMHO.

Born Free carries 160 gallons of water in two tanks. We use this only for dishes, washup, some cooking, and showers. We do not drink water from the tanks, but instead carry bottled water. Mostly, this is in gallon jugs which we mostly store in the shower, frig, and lockers. This allows us to have an assured source of fresh water for drinking, and one which is easily monitored by counting the bottles used each day.

BTW, your consumption of fresh water will be tempered by how much juice, soft drinks, and beer you drink )

Almost all marinas allow you to fill your water tanks when you pull up to the gas dock. I've NEVER encountered a question about this. 

If you BUY something -- anything -- you can just assume that they'll be happy to let you fill your tanks. You don't have to buy a lot of fuel, either. Top up your tanks (even if just 5 or 10 gallons), and ask where you can buy .... bottled water, oil, candy, or anything you think the marina might have....and you'll have no problem with filling your water tanks. Try never to seem like a freeloader by pulling up to a dock and asking if you can just fill your water tanks. 

Expect to pay for water in some places, especially the Caribbean. I believe U.S. $ .10 per gallon is common, though some places may charge more. 

Bill
S/V Born Free


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*What is wrong with drinking rain water?*



snider said:


> what is wrong with drinking rain water? I read of a lot of cruiser doing this! The evaporation process removes any contaminents, the only thing you have to worry about is the PH of the water, and near the coast and offshore this isn't usually a problem.


What is wrong with drinking rain water?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Snider...it is NOT the rainwater one worries about it is the dirty deck or canvas catch all that rainwater lands on and runs into your tank with that is the problem. I don't know about you but lots of birds use my boat for target practice! I'm sure that a little clorox in the water will kill anything that might harm you but I prefer mine "filtered"!


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*Offshore*

I see your point. I guess I was thinking more offshore sailing, once you scrub the deck you can catch water without worry because there aren't many birds. I can see where when anchored that would be a problem. Sorry I guess I misunderstood the question. I'm glad I came on this thread because I've never really thought of how to get water when anchored in seclusion. I'm guessing it'll be a dinghy ride with some unwieldly jerry cans!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

snider's probably just jinxed himself and is going to find that the albatrosses love using his boat as a privy...  

A lot of cruisers I talked to said getting the 2-1/2 or 3 gallon jerry cans is a lot better than the five gallon cans...they're a lot easier to handle, and if one goes bad, you lose less water...


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> snider's probably just jinxed himself and is going to find that the albatrosses love using his boat as a privy...  QUOTE]
> 
> DOOOUGH!!!


----------



## chuck711 (Dec 25, 2002)

We carried 60 gallons aboard Fairwinds our 1988 Cal 33. 
50 in the tanks and 10 on the Rail. Used about 7 gallons
per day. Traveled from East coast to Trinidad. The toughest
spots ( and most expensive )to find water was Bahamas.
Worst water was Luperon ( Dominican Republic). The rest
of the Caribbean was easy. Also you can catch rain water 
4-5 months very easily. Just make a simple dam near your water
inlets. Regards Chuck [email protected]


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Part of the problem with drinking rain water is that it may contain contaminants from thousands of miles away. Rain water is never pure, because drops form around dust particles. Particles of camel dung have been detected in rainwater in the carribean.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

And Perrier is made in France by two old farts filling bottles in their bathroom!!!!


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

ebs001 said:


> . Particles of camel dung have been detected in rainwater in the carribean.


If I were to use my big tarp to collect rain, what's the best way to filter out bacteria BEFORE directing it into the tanks? Obviously it cannot be boiled, and whatever filter system is used, it would need a pretty good flow-through capability for it to be practical.

I use a Spectra watermaker, but would like to avoid amp-usage whenever possible. I suppose one could fill jerricans, and filter as it's being used.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Giuliette you're not supposed to know that about Perrier, but there is hope assuming you have not already consumed to much and irrepairable damage has not already occurred, but I fear the worse. You must cease imediately consuming camel dung laden water - Portugal being one of the countries most affected by the scurge and also give up on Perrier. You must switch immediately to Desante or other bottled tap water.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jonsey...not at my gas station!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Marry Christmas !!!*

Hi dude! 
Christmas Day falls on December 25. It is preceded by Christmas Eve on December 24, and in some countries is followed by Boxing Day on December 26. Some Eastern Orthodox Churches celebrate Christmas on January 7, which corresponds to December 25 on the Julian calendar. December 25 as a birthdate for Jesus is merely traditional, and is not thought to be his actual date of birth.Good luck!


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Seems a lot of people use way more water than I do. On my last sail which lasted about 4 weeks I used about 1.5 containers (about 11 gallons) of tap water, another 8 gallons of distilled "drinking water" from the grocery store, and various juices and 6 lemon lime sparkle waters which came in 2 liter bottles. The tap water I used for washing, I had a steel bowl I got at walmart and that's what I used to wash my hair in the cockpit and also to wash with a rag. I also used tap water for washing eating bowls, silver, and the pressure cooker. The distilled water was used for cooking in the pressure cooker, making tea, hot chocolate, drinking straight up, etc, anything I consumed. And the sparkle waters and juice was of course consumed straight up.

So including juice and everything, I would say I consumed about .. what does all that add up to, let's call it 30 gallons on the high side, or about 8 gallons a week, about a gallon a day let's say. In that month I also took I guess about 3 showers on land, I went to the laundromat twice, and I drank beverages at various restaurants and things on land. I would have used more water had I not done that, especially if I had to wash clothing on the boat which I never had to do because I had plenty of clothing with me. I never had to bring water to the boat because I had about twice as much on board as I used during that time, so I could have gone another month without needing to bring water on to the boat. If I wasn't near land I would have carried much more water than I did. I was nearing the time that I would have had to resupply on juice and things though, because I did run out of juice and I drank all of the sparkle waters ... I really like lemon lime sparkle water.

I cannot imagine the luxury of using 40 or 50 gallons a week, nor the trauma of having to carry all that water to the boat in a dinghy, which is how I transported everything including fuel. I had a tank on board that would hold water but I never filled it up, in fact I've never used it before, I was thinking of removing it so I'd have more storage space. I like smaller individual containers because it decreases the chance they will get punctured and it also seems to limit my water usage when I have to account for it in a more signifcant way than just turning a knob or working a hand pump. Smaller containers also pack really well, and are easier to transport on the dinghy. I don't like to handle containers larger than 7 gallons.

I understand my lifestyle wouldn't be to everyone's tastes, I single hand, and I am more of a camper/explorer type than I am a cruiser/boat owner. I intentionally keep my desires for comfort in check to expand my options and maximize opportunities. I'm not so much a "cruiser" as I am a hiker, camper, and biker who just happens to be on a boat. I'm used to doing without. And I haven't wanted to get used to things like spending time at marinas because my future plans don't include marinas and I don't want to suffer the loss later.


----------



## sandraissa (Dec 30, 2006)

*new 2007 - !*

Happy new year !-! 
o)))) http://www.routan.org/


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

Wind Magic,
I use the number of 1/2 a gallon of water a day per man. The longest passage so far has been 59 days Rhode Island to England and that number has worked out so far for water use. I also carry soda and tined Progresso soup and that adds to the liquids on board. Salt water is used for everything possible. How long does bread keep on your boat? I like to have sandwiches but tined bread doesn’t make good sandwiches. 
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## Scott222 (Jan 6, 2006)

Buy the biggest watermaker you can. They are not all created equal. Do your research. Its the single biggest issue afloat...ours was too small and we regreted it...after the USA water can be tough to find and when you find it, it can make you sick. You will be more free and independent with a really good watermaker...so get over not wanting the maintenance.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I use beer as a backup


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

You may want to have a look at sk watermakers. They use all over the counter parts, so if something breaks, it can be had from a few different places. I am leaving this summer for a not sure when or if I'll return cruise. I don't want to even think about lugging all that water and what I may be drinking. A watermaker to me is the safe way to go. I've been to Mexico .......


----------

